# انطلقت اليوم روح ابينا الراهب ابادير الانبا بولا ( راهب من دير الأنبا بولا أول السواح )



## ramez5 (5 أغسطس 2011)

انطلقت اليوم روح ابينا الراهب ابادير الانبا بولا 
ربنا ينيح روحه في فردوس النعيم ويعزي اولاده وكل اباء الدير

+++​


----------



## BITAR (6 أغسطس 2011)

*فى احضان القديسين​*​


----------



## عاطف ياهو (6 أغسطس 2011)

_ الله يبارك روحه الطاهره .... فى احضان القديسين ........ صلى من اجلى يا ابى امام المسيح_


----------



## just member (6 أغسطس 2011)

مع المسيح افضل جدا
ربنا ينيح نفسة بأحضان القديسين الشهدا


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (6 أغسطس 2011)

اكيد يا ابونا انت سيتنا وروحت مكان اجمل
ربنا يعوضك هناك


----------



## grges monir (6 أغسطس 2011)

ربنا ينيح روحة


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 أغسطس 2011)

*ربنا ينيح نفسه وينفعنا ببركة صلواته عنا​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 أغسطس 2011)

*ربنا ينيح نفسه *
*صلواتك عنا يا ابونا ابادير*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 أغسطس 2011)

ربنا ينيح روحه في فردوس النعيم
صلواتك عنا يا ابونا امام عرش النعمه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 أغسطس 2011)

*ربنا ينيح رووحه*
*وبركه صلواته تكون معانا*​


----------

